# Found a bird!!



## happycoop123 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi, my g/f just found a bird outside on the pavement and it can't be more than a few days old. Its about 2 inch in lenth and hairless, thats all i can tell you :blush: Is there anything i can do?


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

happycoop123 said:


> Hi, my g/f just found a bird outside on the pavement and it can't be more than a few days old. Its about 2 inch in lenth and hairless, thats all i can tell you :blush: Is there anything i can do?


Possibly see if there is a wildlife centre nearby that would pick it up? :2thumb:


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

happycoop123 said:


> Hi, my g/f just found a bird outside on the pavement and it can't be more than a few days old. Its about 2 inch in lenth and *hairless*, thats all i can tell you :blush: Is there anything i can do?



Do birds in Wales come with hair ?


----------



## happycoop123 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the little fella. Is it possible to get an id?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

that bird will need help quickly, you need to get it to a wildlife centre or similar, it will be cold and starving hungry.


----------



## happycoop123 (Sep 5, 2011)

Unfortunately i don't drive so i'm not able to get it anywhere. I've phoned up a wildlife centre and got some info thanks.


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

sadly at that stage is probably gonna die sorry, it more than likely be 
ousted out the nest by another bird as it would not of left the nest at that stage in its development.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

It is a House Sparrow. I have successfully reared them from that age but one found alone on the ground has had some sort of traumatic experience, not least the fall to the ground as it will have come from a nest in the roof, so they often have internal injuries. He at least has some bruising just above the hock on the right leg, so has probably been pulled out by something. He will need to be kept very warm as has no way of regulating his own body temperature at the moment. They are not very stable at that age and tend to roll over if nothing is provided to lean against. a ring of rolled up kitchen roll or soft blanket works well. He will need to be fed at least every hour during daylight. Sparrows can be reared very well on hand rearing formula designed for parrots, which may be well worth investing in if he survives the next few days. for the moment though, hard boiled egg is a good emergency food. small pieces of chopped cat food is good, as well as insects. (adult sparrows are seed eaters but the young are still raised, at least partly, on insects) do not attempt to give any water. he will get all the moisture he needs from the food, and any liquid put into his beak is more likely to drown him.


----------

